#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  O que voce esta fazendo agora ?

## MarcusMaciel

Levando o carro pra oficina...

----------


## Lipse

Assistindo Ghost In The Shell.

----------


## lucianogf

caramba...

entrei nesse tópico pra ver quem foi o zé roéla que criou.. e quem eu vejo??? ts ts ts ts

o marcus, tá sem serviço aí??? hehehe

mas pra não dizer que sou chato vou responder a pergunta..

agora estou verificando se resolvi o problema de dns que tinha aqui, estou vendo os tópicos do fórum, estou baixando arquivos...

----------


## antoni

he he
auditoria nas demonstracoes contabeis de uma cooperativa do interior do RS.

----------


## xandemartini

> caramba...
> 
> entrei nesse tópico pra ver quem foi o zé roéla que criou.. e quem eu vejo??? ts ts ts ts
> 
> o marcus, tá sem serviço aí??? hehehe
> 
> mas pra não dizer que sou chato vou responder a pergunta..
> 
> agora estou verificando se resolvi o problema de dns que tinha aqui, estou vendo os tópicos do fórum, estou baixando arquivos...


hehehe... Seu Saraiva  :Smile: 

Tbém tou pesquisando pra resolver um problema de autoridade de DNS

----------


## MarcusMaciel

atualizando IOS de 10 roteadores  :Frown:

----------


## sergio

> atualizando IOS de 10 roteadores



vida mansa, heim?!?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

mansa ? hehehee so que cada um deles fica num paraiso fiscal e sem local suporte , um em aruba outro nas bahamas, outro na jamaica outro em trinidad e tobado ... cada canto do mundo .. Imagina se por acaso ele nao volta.. TO F*DIDO

----------


## Fernando

Trabalhando de casa, pendurado em 2 telefones, bridge em um, manager em outro, resolvendo pepino em producao..

----------


## xandemartini

> mansa ? hehehee so que cada um deles fica num paraiso fiscal e sem local suporte , um em aruba outro nas bahamas, outro na jamaica outro em trinidad e tobado ... cada canto do mundo .. Imagina se por acaso ele nao volta.. TO F*DIDO


Que nada... já pensou se a ibm te mandar ir lá pra resolver? 2 dias em cada lugar desses hehehe!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Trabalhando de casa, pendurado em 2 telefones, bridge em um, manager em outro, resolvendo pepino em producao..


duvido é mais facil mandarem um americano que eu.. hehehe brasileiro so se fode...


e psy... mega corno job essa bridges heim te contar..

----------


## 1929

Na verdade, no exato momento estou lendo os tópicos. Assim como todos os outros que conseguem fazer duas coisas junto. Eu só consigo uma de cada vez. hehehe!!!

----------


## Fernando

> duvido é mais facil mandarem um americano que eu.. hehehe brasileiro so se fode...
> 
> 
> e psy... mega corno job essa bridges heim te contar..



Eh fogo neh Scorp.. Mas eh legal sentir a responsa  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mandrak66

Vendo minha esposa tirar as malas do carro, acabei de chegar de viagem, Paraty-RJ (Trindade)
rsrsrs!!!!!!

----------


## Fernando

Ainda na bridge, mas issue bypassed, problema resolvido, alguns milhoes de dolares salvos  :Big Grin:

----------


## lfaria

Eu poderia responder:

- Mandando uns certificados de impressora fiscal para lacre no Rio.

- Consertando dois computadores que estão na bancada.

- Administrando uma lan house, o funcionário saiu mais cedo.

- fazendo um lanche, ninguém é de ferro.

Mas agora! Estou é respondendo essa mensagem doida... ;-)

----------


## Fernando

To no corredor indo pra uma sala de reuniao, cafe numa mao, tp na outra  :Big Grin:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

to enrolando pq to sem vontade de trabalhar hj... embromation total..

----------


## Fernando

hiueahehieah lazy!! Puta ontem foi uma beleza, fiquei ate 21 e pouco la :S

----------


## edyn

fizeram eskeminha em cps e nem me chamaram neh seus nerds sem amigos

eu to enrolando forte aki tbm pq essas ferramentas da ibm me dao dor de cabeça demais  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fernando

Como assim esqueminha, `fiquei la ate 21` foi la no trampo, me fudendo.. huaehuaehuea

----------


## edyn

viu!

se tivesse me convidado teria um moska olhando vc se fuder AIUHEAHIEAIE

----------


## sergio

Rapaz, mas esse pessoal da big blue só no embromation... hehehehehehe.

----------


## Duca

Agora:
Ajudando uma adm. de redes de uma big empresa de *** (não posso dizer) a configurar um DNS, detalhe ela não sabe nada de linux, mas está aprendendo na naTORAmelnte.
E daqui a pouco tenho que levar uns documentos ali na adm. da univeridade

----
Para quem disse ghost in the shell antes, ontem eu assisti Gendo Senki (bom). Semana passada assisti a série Death Note (ótimo) e a Wonderful Days (bom cyberpunk), baixei ontem os dois live action de Death Note e tb Gost Ih The Shell 2 (Perfeito).
Baixei naruto 43 e 44 shippudden mas ainda não assiti 

links: 
~ Hinata Sou ~ A pensão dos animes!. : Animes Shade : . : Qualidade em 1º lugar : .<> Anime EX // Nos amamos anime // 2005-2008 <>

----------


## edyn

> Rapaz, mas esse pessoal da big blue só no embromation... hehehehehehe.


eu n sou da ibm nao..
soh trabalho com ferramentas dela =P

----------


## sergio

> eu n sou da ibm nao..
> soh trabalho com ferramentas dela =P



Então foi o suporte oferecido pelo Scorp...huahuahuahaua

----------


## Fernando

Por 'trabalhar' ele quis dizer 'apanhar'!!

Cheguei em casa ja, to aqui deitado na sala com o tp no colo trampando  :Big Grin:

----------


## lucianogf

> Baixei naruto 43 e 44 shippudden mas ainda não assiti


naruto? que coisa rosa..

----------


## edyn

> Por 'trabalhar' ele quis dizer 'apanhar'!!
> 
> Cheguei em casa ja, to aqui deitado na sala com o tp no colo trampando



apanhar mesmo...
essa merda mal documentada...
olha isso...o exemplo

na figura ta escrito
View: Main Office

ai abaixo da figura tem:
Note: View names cannot contain spaces.



nem comento... ¬¬

----------


## MarcusMaciel

testando os novos smiles do forum

 :Party:  :Captain:  :Vroam:  :Bootyshake:

----------


## sergio

> testando os novos smiles do forum




Esses estão bonzinhos, mas esse elefante gay que fica rebolando aqui do lado ... nem... hahahahaha

----------


## edyn

altamente  :Elefant:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

to na ibm brasilia  :Smile:  uhuuuuu fazendo oq ne ... trabalhando horas...

----------


## Fernando

To de casa hoje denovo, preguica de ir pra IBM  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Trabalhando firme e forte desde as 3AM :P

----------


## juquianet

Eu to aki no site Under Linux...sendo obrigado a ver minha filha asistir xuxa (deveria ser proibido essas coisas ) procurando alguma criatura q tem Wimax instaldo, mas eh mosca branca..o pessoal deve ter medo de postar..heh  :Big Grin:

----------


## lucianogf

nossa... o tópico ressucitou... hehehe

estou atualizando o kubuntu kde 4 no vmware, passando antivirus num micro com windows, comendo chocolate, e procurando mais alguma coisa pra fazer..

----------


## Fernando

To trabalhando ate agora pra variar um pouco..

----------


## 1929

> Eu to aki no site Under Linux...sendo obrigado a ver minha filha asistir xuxa (deveria ser proibido essas coisas ) procurando alguma criatura q tem Wimax instaldo, mas eh mosca branca..o pessoal deve ter medo de postar..heh


Mosca branca nada, cara!

Só vai precisar muita grana.

Dá uma olhada neste link:

https://under-linux.org/forums/wireless/105567-plano-claro-49-90-agora-ferrou-5.html

----------


## Frusciante

*O que que eu to fazendo agora?*

_Porra Nenhuma_

kkkk

zuera...to aqui no trabalho quebrando a cabeca com o PHP...

eh isso ae


abracos

----------


## Fernando

Trabalhando desde ontem as 23 da noite...

----------


## edyn

> To trabalhando ate agora pra variar um pouco..


lembrando q vc SOH trabalha psy...
arruma um trampo de gerente logo AIUEHIAEI
c trabalha mais q eles poo
demoro ja

maldito falo q ia jogar cs no fds e sumiu
te pego na porrada truta...se liga

vamo jogar soh no dia de sao nunca agora



ps: to trbalhando... soh =P

----------


## Fernando

Fritou meu desktop, vo comprar um HD novo hoje ai te falo..
Por enquanto to soh com os meus dois laptops e nem rola jogar neles..

----------


## Fernando

Aproveitando a deixa, to na mira ja da gerencia, preciso pegar o PMP e trabalhar como escravo mais um tempo, mas ja ja vem  :Big Grin:

----------


## admskill

to tentando resolver uma merda de um problema do Long Range ... e mandando pro meu advogado a papelada pra processar a LinkTeck

----------


## lucianogf

uhmm... agora??

estou lendo várias respostas de pedreiros no fórum..

----------


## Duca

Tentando resolver o problema no maldito teclado.  :Fight:

----------


## GrayFox

Construindo um reator nuclear para acender uma lampada de 40w.

----------


## Fernando

> Tentando resolver o problema no maldito teclado.


Que problema Duca?

To trabalhando..... :|

----------


## Duca

> Que problema Duca?
> 
> To trabalhando..... :|


Por mais que coloque o layout certo, a parte do meio do teclado: insert, home,page down, delete, end e as teclas up,right,left e down não funcionam, hehe
Se bem que fiz essa maquina de teste, tudo quanto eh pacote novo eu testei nela, tadinha, hehe.

----------


## lucianogf

> Por mais que coloque o layout certo, a parte do meio do teclado: insert, home,page down, delete, end e as teclas up,right,left e down não funcionam, hehe
> Se bem que fiz essa maquina de teste, tudo quanto eh pacote novo eu testei nela, tadinha, hehe.


se tá usando gnome ou kde?

quando mudei de teclado padrão americano pra abnt2 tive que excluir o .kde pra poder funcionar tudo beleza... não tinha encontrado onde arrumar isso...

por mais que eu configurasse o trem não funcionava direito..

----------


## alexandrecorrea

huahuahu obvio... estou escrevendo uma mensagem aqui errrrrrrrrr

dps q escrever a mensagem... tenho planos de sair .. happy hour.. afinal.. sexta feira neh !!

----------


## lucianogf

agora vou desligar o monitor e correr pra casa de força!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

luciano.. vc tem q cagá amarrado.. !!!

pq se nao amarrar.. vc vira pra tras e come a bosta !!!

----------


## Duca

> se tá usando gnome ou kde?
> 
> quando mudei de teclado padrão americano pra abnt2 tive que excluir o .kde pra poder funcionar tudo beleza... não tinha encontrado onde arrumar isso...
> 
> por mais que eu configurasse o trem não funcionava direito..


Testarei isso. :Burnout:

----------


## Duca

E eu acabo de chegar no trampo.  :Boxing: 

Depois de um final de semana na praia.  :Cheers:

----------


## Duca

Instalando o openvpn-web-gui !

----------


## Fernando

To atualizando meu script de usercount nos 34 app servers hpux/aix/sunos..

----------


## alexandrecorrea

huauha eu to lendo um tanto de mensagem de gente atoua... leiam tambem:


https://under-linux.org/forums/assun...-agora-12.html

----------


## Duca

> huauha eu to lendo um tanto de mensagem de gente atoua... leiam tambem:
> 
> 
> https://under-linux.org/forums/assun...-agora-12.html



USHAEHAEHUEHAUEHAUEhueaheua

----------


## Duca

Editei uma tag do tópico para "tô a tôa".

Editem vcs tb!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Withstupid:

----------

